# basket lids and babyfood jar pincushion



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://www.craftpudding.com/2007/10/patchwork-sewing-basket.html
http://www.craftpudding.com/2009/03/tutorial-baby-food-jar-pincushion.html
more easy projects for after Christmas. I have promised myself that after the first of the year Im going to start making some things for me and my home. We shall see how that plan goes.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Loved the pincushion...so cute.....thanks for sharing...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm going to make the babyfood jar pincushion, but I'm going to use a large baby jar. This would be perfect for handquilting, put the spool of thread in the jar.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Love both those projects, especially the pincushion. I have several small jars that would be perfect for this. Thanks for the links.


----------

